# Millionsmart Tourbillon 1801 - Group Buy



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Please reply to this thread and say you're in if you are seriously interested in participating in this group buy! We need 21+ people to get the $380 price.* *Also please clarify if you are "definitely" or "possibly" interested. Thanks!*

I'm trying to organize a group buy of the Millionsmart Tourbillon 1801. I've been talking with Millionsmart and here are the prices:

Between 1-10: $480/each
Between 11-20: $430/each
Between 21-50: $380/each

I'll maintain the thread and probably handle the buy.

Please reply to this thread if you are interested in a group buy for this watch, and also note if you would like more than 1. You can choose from 2 different models, two different dial colors and four different finishes.

Textured bezel (White or black dial)








Normal bezel ("Black Falcon" logo will not be there)

















You can choose from stainless, or PVD, Rose Gold, or Gold plating (Plating is extra $50)

Great WUS link with pics: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=244896

Q&A:

*Is there a warranty?* Yes, a two year warranty on the movement.
*How will the warranty work?* You can work directly with Millionsmart. You pay shipping one way, they pay return.
*What is the glass?* Sapphire
*Can we get different color combos?* Yes, white dial and black dial. PVD/gold/rose gold plating on case/buckle is available for $50/pc.
*Can we get different models?* Yes, we can get the textured bezel model or the normal bezel model (both shown above)
*Can we get matching bracelets? *No. In the past, they have had a the stainless steel bracelet for this model but it's currently OOS. In addition, the minimum order quantity is 300 pcs. 
*Down payment:* Yes, 50%
*Lead time:* 4 weeks after down payment
*If we buy only the generic watch (no custom engraving/dial) can we forego the deposit and lead time? * No. However, we were able to shrink the lead time from 75 days to 4 weeks by not getting the custom dial/engraving.
*Shipping?* FOB Hong Kong, meaning we need to pay to ship it from Hong Kong as one package. This should not be expensive. See below for estimates.
*Customs?* Maybe, maybe not. If so, max around 4% of purchase price.
*When is the deadline?* TBD at this time - For now let's say no earlier than March 15.
*What are the logistics? *I will likely have to collect the funds via Paypal and make the buy using wire transfer. I can do this and can provide ample professional references as well as full transparency of the process. So you'll pay 1/2 up front then 1/2 before delivery, both via Paypal. You can pay it all up front if you want. Using Paypal is best I think for everyone, so it's all electronic and saves me a lot of work when I need to start shipping them!!!
*Is there a store in Beijing to do some recon by a WUS member? * No, only in Dongguan.
*What is the estimated final price?* On top of the purchase price (depends on QTY ordered) there will be additional cost for duties, international shipping, domestic shipping, etc. Assuming we will be using Paypal (which I think is a good idea) the final cost for a $380 model is looking to be about

[($380) * 1.04 (customs) + $5 (your share of international shipping) + $12 (domestic shipping priority mail)]*1.03 (paypal fee) = $425

Plating models would be $50 more, so $450. If it ends up being less in the end I can always stuff a few bucks of cash in everyone's envelope/box. I'm not really sure what customs will be exactly, or what shipping will be right now.

*Definitely in (assuming 21+ buyers)
*Shane112358
In_Front
nosago
Tzzird
Otheme
jakisbck
nderwater
aron
cktnga123
Mr_Elusive
brewtown
Kurt Behm
ht8306
Mako
kvn
krock
LeverTime
coleasterling
randomtask
RyanD
sammaen

*Possibly in
*slooowr6
Gurra1980
rcoreytaylor
hanumungoushmtfan
cavallino33
Rxq
nhunter
slappy76
cyberarmy
arnof
wdigeorge
soopah


----------



## In_Front (Aug 2, 2009)

Count me in! But I have some question though. First, do we get warranty with this? And lastly, what color combos do we get? You should also try coordinating with other forums so maybe we can get a bigger group buy list.


----------



## slooowr6 (Apr 23, 2009)

interested!


----------



## Gurra1980 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm interested


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

I may be interested as well...let's see how this develops


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I responded to some of the questions, feel free to ask more and I can try to aggregate them into one email.


----------



## hanumungoushmtfan (Feb 22, 2010)

if qc up to spec why not rose gold 4 me!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm interested. Are we going to get hit by duty charges as well as shipping?


----------



## rexscates (Nov 30, 2009)

duty charges for a watch into the USA is only 3-4%

But most Asian shippers avoid customs by a variety of means. Especially if shipped from Hong Kong. 

I have no clue but just adding from my experience with HTS duty codes.

-rex


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Possibly interested. :think:


----------



## nosage (Sep 10, 2008)

count me in!


----------



## Tzzird (Jan 8, 2010)

Interested in 1.


----------



## otheme (Jan 19, 2010)

count me in for one.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

I could probaly use another one :-!


----------



## nderwater (Jun 20, 2007)

Interested. Do you have a deadline in mind for closing the order?


----------



## rexscates (Nov 30, 2009)

Does anyone know the cost of this mvt? Not of the whole watch.

and who makes the mvt?
It is a seagull mvt?
-Rex


----------



## cyberarmy (Dec 29, 2009)

It appears to be a movement from Dandong or Liaoning.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Liaoning.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I had not considered a deadline to get orders in. I think once we have an idea of if we're more or less than 20, we can figure out if we can cut down the lead-time with forgoing custom engraving (which I was always expecting we would). That may drive how long we want to wait to pull the trigger.

If anyone has any questions not already listed in the Q&A let me know within the next 24 hours before I talk to the Millionsmart rep :-!


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Definitely in, given we get over 20 orders ($380). 

What would the logistics be like? Do we purchase directly from Millionsmart?


----------



## Rxq (Dec 20, 2007)

Some input

I tried doing a group buy over a year ago.
I had problem finding enough people.
Also
It takes them a few months to make your batch.
Who is going to receive the batch? Will he ship it to everyone? Might be a good idea if this person is located in Hong Kong (as said before) to avoid duties.
and most importantly, if we get enough people, would you trust a stranger with $380?

How about a different model? The one proposed is one of the most common Chinese tourbillons I see. 

If you guys figure out the above problems and agree to a different model, count me in. 

Edit:

OP, can you ask millionsmart about a matching bracelet for this watch?

Edit:
No, you cant forgo deposit (IIRC)


----------



## nhunter (Feb 24, 2010)

I am interested!


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Rxq said:


> Some input
> 
> I tried doing a group buy over a year ago.
> I had problem finding enough people.
> ...


All good input. I doubt we'll be able to make it work through a person in Hong Kong, so it will need to ship here and ship to one person. Like I said, I can do it, and can provide a lot of references if necessary. I work for a federal agency and can ship it to my work, if it makes you feel better. Obviously I would provide ample documentation. But, the hesitancy is understood and if we can find someone else with more time here on WUS, I'll gladly let them do it.

I will ask about a different model. Do you have anything specific in mind, or should I just ask about Tourbillons in general?

I will also ask about bracelets.

Everyone get their last questions in today; I'll be responding to the rep tonight at 1800 EST.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shane112358 said:


> Everyone get their last questions in today; I'll be responding to the rep tonight at 1800 EST.


Ask them if there is a store in Beijing that sells their watches. I will be there March 11 and should have time to do some recon (check out different models, prices, etc.).


----------



## cktnga123 (Feb 23, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## Silent Speaker (Jan 17, 2009)

Shane112358 said:


> so it will need to ship here and ship to one person.


Where exactly is, _here _?


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Silent Speaker said:


> Where exactly is, _here _?


  Sorry, somewhere in the US. Right now I live in Houston but I was assuming to some WUS member that lives inside CONUS.


----------



## Mr_Elusive (Jan 6, 2009)

In :-!

Ive been looking all over for this watch! I thought it would always be on ebay... guess not.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr_Elusive said:


> In :-!
> 
> Ive been looking all over for this watch! I thought it would always be on ebay... guess not.


They are on Ebay, but they are $1400 with some brand name on them. :roll:


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

i would be interested, but it would be a few weeks till I had the cash ready. so count me in, but matters upon when the cash is needed, and how much. 

Def count me in though, at the 380 price.

Personally, I think the money should be held by a high up or extremely respected member of this community.... maybe we all chip in an extra 10 bucks for a mod to do it and submit payment?:think:


----------



## Rxq (Dec 20, 2007)

It wont cost exactly $380.
You have to factor in shipping to the buyer who will be receiving the watches, and then shipping to each individual person. Then there's tax to pay. It may work out to nearly $480 (still a great deal).

How will warranty work? It will (or should) be under the original buyer who made the batch order, so in the future, if something happens to your watch, you will have to ship it the original buyer who will then ship it to China.

Furthermore, when we do get 20 people, what if someone decides to opt out?

Regarding a different model, the one mentioned before is, as i said before, very common. I want to suggest a different case and a date complication along with the power reserve in maybe a sportier case so it would be more wearable.

Millionsmart will custom make a case for your watch, there are options outside the ones they have on their site. If you like, you can draw a case and dial up in CAD and have them build one for you.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

E-mail sent. They just got back from holiday today so hopefully the response doesn't take very long.


----------



## slappy76 (Dec 31, 2009)

interested but not crazy about the roman numerals. Would like to see an example in white.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

slappy76 said:


> interested but not crazy about the roman numerals. Would like to see an example in white.


Here is white (edit: you can choose this color as well):









I also asked for prices on these models with the date complication as well (also in white): edit: we can't mix/match styles and this model runs $520-$620 so we will forgo this option at this time.










There are lots of other products that Millionsmart sells, but I'm trying to keep it as "plain" as possible. Most of the other tourbillons they have are either a little out there, fugly, or use non-traditional hand configurations that I don't think a majority would like. But if there are any other recommendations I'm open to them.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Interested !


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I vote for a plain style. I think the focus in the design should be the tourbillon since that's mainly what we are paying for.


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

I like the white face with blue hands and power reserve, but to tell you the truth I probably won't participate in the group buy, wish you guys luck


----------



## ht8306 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm interested


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Received word back from Millionsmart - mostly good news. Check the Q&A in the OP.


----------



## Mako (Apr 21, 2007)

Most certainly in! Especially if 20 units could be ordered @ $380.00.

Please keep me advised.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Two discussion points:

1) I don't lurk in any watch forum other than WUS, so if anyone wants to cross-post in different non-WUS forums to give people a heads up on this, that might help us get above 20 orders.

2) I've heard one suggestion for paying a willing moderator or senior member to handle the buy for us. Is this something we want to explore? If not, I would love to hear other suggestions for who will handle the buy (and therefore, your money!)

I work for a federal government agency and can provide as many references/credentials as necessary if you guys want me to do it (individually to each buyer, not on the public forum). Otherwise we should look into alternatives so we aren't stuck at the end trying to figure out how to do this.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Shane112358 said:


> *Is there a store in Beijing to do some recon by a WUS member? * No, only in Dongguan.


If there's any particular detail shots someone wants of the 1801 prior to committing, I could shoot a few extra to help out. The black dialed watch from the OP is mine.


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

in if we get 20 people in for $380 :-!


----------



## krock (Nov 14, 2008)

Interested as is! But even more in a sportier case.

First post! Love the forum!


----------



## cyberarmy (Dec 29, 2009)

The group-buy, what about guys outside of US? So all the watches will be ship to Shane (if it's agreed) in US and then to all the participants? 

How will we pay the money to the person responsible for consolidating payment? Paypal?

Thanks.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm sorry if I've missed this in the thread but what are the dimensions of the watch case, height and width and what is the lug size?
Thank you
N


----------



## LeverTime (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in if we get enough people for the $380 price.


----------



## slappy76 (Dec 31, 2009)

*WISHLIST:*

_(very attainable)_
1) Let's make sure they torque down those screws or maybe add some jeweler's version of loctite so they don't get the problems with pieces coming off.
_
(attainable)_
1) I'd like to see if this model below is an option (minus the Black Falcons logo). Seems like it's the same movement w/ the power reserve, so it's not like we're requesting a totally different watch. I'm in love with this silvery white face.. Also I'm not a huge fan of the textured bezel on the proposed groupbuy model. Little too fancy schmancy. 










_(not likely attainable)_
3) An automatic version of this watch like these. The thought winding a watch every 2 days or so worries me . The crown gets more wear and tear thus needing eventual service by a really good watchmaker (possibly as much as the 1/2 value of this watch). That and I'm really lazy. I would pay ~$700 for an automatic. $1140 from Perpetual isn't a bad price for an Automatic Tourbillon but it's just outside my comfort level. (Million smart doesn't appear to offer one)


----------



## jboji (Dec 28, 2009)

What is the difference between this model and other cheaper tourbillions that are sold on ebay for $100 (ie. Tao)? Also does anyone know the case dimensions? I would like to get a white faced one.


----------



## krock (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah, that non textured bezel is nice!


----------



## coleasterling (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm definitely in. That's well over 20 people now, huh?


----------



## randomtask (Aug 7, 2008)

In if over 21+


----------



## In_Front (Aug 2, 2009)

I forgot to ask, what about the PVD version? Since we have different dial options, can we have case finish options as well?


----------



## slappy76 (Dec 31, 2009)

jboji said:


> What is the difference between this model and other cheaper tourbillions that are sold on ebay for $100 (ie. Tao)? Also does anyone know the case dimensions? I would like to get a white faced one.


The Tao isn't a tourbillon, it has a semi skeleton window that probably shows the wheel rocking back and forth or mechanism that drives the second hand.. you can see it on an open back automatic (cool but common & nothing too special). They seem to have bar running across the window opening for the second hand to mount on..










If you check out what THIS tourbillon looks like on *Youtube*, you'll see that the caged-thing-a-madoole (that's the technical Horological definition) seems to hover and rotate once every minute. Check out the 3 axis one.. it's jawdropping. Because of it's complexity they are hand assembled and usually cost 5-6 figures USD. Plus they are very exclusive.. I would imagine the ratio of mechanical (auto/hand) to tourbillons are 10,000 to 1 (also a very scientific factual number). Because of their complexities they are IMHO more valuable than a me-too-Rolex.

From one of the eBay auctions (they go by a couple of different names) here are the dimensions..


New Francois Rotier Genuine Tourbillon Grande Complication​

 Modell Name.: Grand Complication Tourbillon Diamond 
 Reference Nr.: FR-0602-SW
 Movement: Handwinding Flying 1-Minute Tourbillon with Power Reserve 
 Functions: Hour, Minute and Power Reserve 
 Diameter: approx. 40 mm 
 Height:approx. 13 mm 
 Weight: approx. 113 Gramm 
 Case: Consisting of 2 parts, Stainless Steel 316L
 Case Back: Screwed down with Sapphire Crystal 
 Crystal: Sapphire crystal top and bottom
 Bezel: Delicately fluted bezel
 Water Resistant: 30 m meters or 100 feet 
 Dial: Enamel, Guilloche, Siver, 9 diamonds SI1 with a diameter of 1.1 mm each, Power Reserve on top right
 Crown: with a Diameter of 7 mm and a black color precious stone, Cabochon 
 Indices: Silver Color Roman Indices 
 Strap: Smooth Genuine Lizard Strap
 Width of the strap: 20 mm 
 Clasp: Folding Clasp


----------



## arnof (May 16, 2006)

Is this open for non-US residents? If yes, I'm in for a black one!

Arno


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm definitely in for one. Maybe we should add a list the the first post to see how many confirmed we have.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Some updates in the OP:


PVD, gold or rose gold plating (case/buckle) probably available for +$50/pc
Paypal deposit not available (only wire transfer)
Generating list of "ins" and "maybes"
Please check out the list in the OP and let me know if the "status" I applied to you still stands or if you would rather have it updated.


----------



## cktnga123 (Feb 23, 2010)

Shane112358 said:


> Some updates in the OP:
> 
> 
> PVD, gold or rose gold plating (case/buckle) probably available for +$50/pc
> ...


i'm definitely buying one with white dial


----------



## krock (Nov 14, 2008)

For some reason I can't PM.... 

Definitely in, Black dial, PVD if a possibility.


----------



## sammaen (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm in for white dial with rose gold plating


----------



## slappy76 (Dec 31, 2009)

Shane, 

Can you look into the smooth casing and silver-white face? I don't see that being a problem since the picture above was taken from their website and uses the same movement/dials. I'm definitely in for one if they can change that. Thanks man.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Slappy, yes I'm looking into it. I know that the prices are the same but doublechecking on the ability to mix/match styles again.

I'm going to be out of town for the rest of the week, but I may check back in if something groundbreaking comes in from Millionsmart; otherwise ya'll don't freak out if I'm out of pocket for a few days


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Shane112358 said:


> Slappy, yes I'm looking into it. I know that the prices are the same but doublechecking on the ability to mix/match styles again.
> 
> I'm going to be out of town for the rest of the week, but I may check back in if something groundbreaking comes in from Millionsmart; otherwise ya'll don't freak out if I'm out of pocket for a few days


Thanks for organizing this Shane. What will be the likely method of gathering funds for the organizer?


----------



## wdigeorge (Feb 1, 2010)

I maybe interested in one. Please put me on the list. Thanks.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

funds would probably best be handled thhrough paypal for more ease of handliing, ease of shipping and transparency. I was estimating the final cost last night and came to $380*1.04 (customs) + $5 (HK ship) + $10 (domestic priority mail w/ tracking) = $410. Then whatever paypal will charge on top of that...like 3-4%. PVD or other plating obviously $50 more.


----------



## arnof (May 16, 2006)

Shane112358 said:


> funds would probably best be handled thhrough paypal for more ease of handliing, ease of shipping and transparency. I was estimating the final cost last night and came to $380*1.04 (customs) + $5 (HK ship) + $10 (domestic priority mail w/ tracking) = $410. Then whatever paypal will charge on top of that...like 3-4%. PVD or other plating obviously $50 more.


Have you worked out international shipping?. If internatinal tracked + insured is under $40 or so, you can change my status from "Possibly In" to "Definitely In"!

arnof


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.tourbillonwatches.com/tourous-tourbillon-watches.html
"Designed in the USA"

Read the rest of the BS at the top and then scroll down a bit...


----------



## soopah (Jun 27, 2009)

Possibly in depending on final design. Would like to maybe see a poll once the final choices are all know (dial, bezel, etc.).


----------



## jessesn (Dec 22, 2009)

Slappy,

I was also interested in the Perpetual Automatic Tourbillon you posted. I got this reply back from Alex at Perpetual:



> To make 10 Perpetual Tourbillons will be 10 times hard works to make 1, I most certainly will charge more .....
> 
> I know you are just curious to know what if, may be I will put up a sign on my website "No Place for Bargain Hunters" .


Looks like a group buy from Perpetual is unattainable.


----------



## soopah (Jun 27, 2009)

jessesn said:


> Slappy,
> 
> I was also interested in the Perpetual Automatic Tourbillon you posted. I got this reply back from Alex at Perpetual:
> 
> Looks like a group buy from Perpetual is unattainable.


From everything I've read on this forum about buyers dealing with Perpetual I think they should call their watches Petulant (moved to or showing sudden, impatient irritation, esp. over some trifling annoyance). If they don't like your emailed questions they will ban you. And do not ask for a discount for anything, they will ban you. Sounds like if you are quiet, subservient, and very patient, then you will get a very nice watch in the end at the set price.

Anyway, I am happy to try the unbranded millionsmart tourbillon 1801 watch. Can we get a post about the possible final design, or the possible design choices available for the case, bezel, dial, etc.?


----------



## In_Front (Aug 2, 2009)

That's funny, considering Perpetual doesn't even make their own watches. I emailed them before and they said they're not an OEM company (like Millionsmart), so how would 10 watches be 10 times harder work for them :think:. Additionally, it would cost $350 to service a watch through Perpetual. You might as well buy another tourbillon through a group buy at that price. Oh hey OP, can you ask them how much it would cost to service the watches?



jessesn said:


> To make 10 Perpetual Tourbillons will be 10 times hard works to make 1, I most certainly will charge more .....
> 
> I know you are just curious to know what if, may be I will put up a sign on my website "No Place for Bargain Hunters" .


----------



## acolyte (Jun 2, 2008)

soopah said:


> I think they should call their watches *Petulant. * If they don't like your emailed questions they will ban you. And do not ask for a discount for anything, they will ban you.


if you dont reply their email they will ban you.
if they dont reply your emails (>3) and you send another asking why, they will ban you. Do they gain self-confidence from doing this? I cannot help wondering their motivation.
Certainly you are absolutely right about this. AFAIK, I am the first user in this forum who complained about the problem with that seller. Of course they have right to do business with anyone they like but as another user here pointed out:

A simple "No, the price is fixed on this purchase." would have suited admirably;

What annoyed me quite a bit was the fact that the thread I started complaining about this issue was locked for what ever reason. I was never informed about which rule I have violated.

Oh, by the way, there are a few users here in this forum that left only 1 or 2 posts recommending this sell right after the registration and never came back afterward. I sense a dirty hand under the table.


----------



## acolyte (Jun 2, 2008)

In_Front said:


> That's funny, considering Perpetual doesn't even make their own watches. I emailed them before and they said they're* not an OEM *company (like Millionsmart)


I have some information from another seller and it is almost certain that these watches are *indeed OEM *products from millionsmart, the same as all other non-seagull watches on ebay.
But the way, if the final price per watch of this group buy is over 500 usd, I would recommend minorva. If you buy a large amount (20?), you could get a bargin from Mr. Long and the movement is seagull ST80 (better than this LiaoNing movement). He is *much more* *friendly* by the way. So don't be afraid of asking for a discount.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Great news!

We can mix and match the other model (below) for the same price. We can also mix and match stainless, PVD (+$50), Rose Gold (+$50) and Gold (+$50).

I will update OP with this, photos, and estimated final price.


----------



## acolyte (Jun 2, 2008)

Shane112358 said:


> Great news!
> 
> We can mix and match the other model (below) for the same price. We can also mix and match stainless, PVD (+$50), Rose Gold (+$50) and Gold (+$50).
> 
> I will update OP with this, photos, and estimated final price.


Is it possible to get a seagull movement? if yes, I am in.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm leaning towards the white face with the textured bezel. My experience is that smooth bezels show scratches pretty easily.


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

Question: Will the "Black Falcon" model still have "tourbillon" on the dial? :thanks



Shane112358 said:


> Great news!
> 
> We can mix and match the other model (below) for the same price. We can also mix and match stainless, PVD (+$50), Rose Gold (+$50) and Gold (+$50).
> 
> I will update OP with this, photos, and estimated final price.


----------



## krock (Nov 14, 2008)

That's great news Shane - any way they can provide a pvd with black dial pic? Thanks.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I am asking for a PVD pic in general, but the black dial will be a custom dial so they can't provide a picture.

No other movement options.

And I am double checking on the Tourbillon logo. I'm 99% sure that since it's a custom dial we can get it sans both logos. And that is what I plan on asking for to make it consistent with the other model. I would like it to be as clean as possible.


----------



## wdigeorge (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Shane,

Do you know if there is another price break at over (51)+? I think there are about 33 people now (including maybe). I wouldn't be surprised if it break the 50 mark?

George


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

No other price break, but I will ask again if we break 50. I was already told no once and they usually don't let you mix and match models like we are doing.

Tourbillon logo will be gone. I got a pic of a pvd normal bezel white dial and will post as soon as I get back to a computer.

The time is nearly here to start making your choices!


----------



## Matus (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm in too!

BTW, seems like the textured white bezel has different hands (black) than the normal white bezel... Could you please post all the combinations in hi-res?

I would go for stainless, white bezel, black hands.

Thanks,
Matus


----------



## slappy76 (Dec 31, 2009)

Shane,

Thanks for getting the textured face worked out.

Do they have *blue hands*? (my monitor doesn't show colors too accurately and I can't tell if they are dark blue or black).

My final order would be the *stainless smooth bezel*, *textured white face (no black hawks logo)*, blue hands, dark brown strap (if they have, if not no big deal).

(I like the idea of rose colored gold but there are too many possible shades without first seeing pictures.)

after this watch I'm gonna be in the NBZ for a while...


----------



## rgautschi (Jan 24, 2009)

Add me to the list. I am also in. Specifically committed to buying textured bezel, black dial.


----------



## Uber JAG (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi:
Thanks fot taking this on! I am a new member to this forum and would be interested.
Steve


----------



## soopah (Jun 27, 2009)

My choices (if possible):

This dial with silver indices:








This bezel and hands:








in polished stainless steel.

Not sure about the hands, are they black or navy blue? I like the solid colour hands a bit better I think. Would you want silver hands on the white dial with silver indices, might look nice, or dark hands on the white/silver dial?

So that's what I would probably go for, hopefully minus both the black falcon and tourbillon text. Big savings from the list price of US$53,800! LOL! :-d


----------



## slappy76 (Dec 31, 2009)

soopah said:


> My choices (if possible):
> Not sure about the hands, are they black or navy blue? I like the solid colour hands a bit better I think. Would you want silver hands on the white dial with silver indices, might look nice, or dark hands on the white/silver dial?
> 
> So that's what I would probably go for, hopefully minus both the black falcon and tourbillon text. Big savings from the list price of US$53,800! LOL! :-d


Glad it's not just me. They looked to me like they could be dark blue. (plus here a picture from tourbillonwatches.com that show our groupbuy watch w/ blue hands)










I thought maybe that price was in RMB but that'd still make it $8000, Japanese yen though makes more sense at $600 USD. Of course these might just be bloated ficticious MSRPs.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Alright ladies and gents, it is time to get your "order" in so I can request an invoice from Millionsmart. What I need from all of you is a NEW PM (previous PMs do not count) with the following info:

*Your name
*Email
*Textured or normal bezel model
*Any plating?? (PVD, rose gold or gold at $50 extra)
*Dial color (black or white)
*Hand color/model (if different from what is shown for the dial you requested...otherwise I will assume you are happy with what is shown. I will try to make your requests but I'm not 100% sure we can pick any hand color/style. I will know as soon as I send the order in (before downpayment)
*Strap color (brown/black, I will assume black if not told otherwise)


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

also as an aside, I talked to WUS owner Ernie Romers and he has given me the blessing to do this group buy, for what it's worth. Please get your "order" in by Monday at noon EST. Thanks!


----------



## krock (Nov 14, 2008)

Shane - Were you able to get an example pic of the PVD coating to post? Thanks.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is a PVD model.


----------



## soopah (Jun 27, 2009)

OK, got my PM in, changed my mind back to the black dial, still with the textured bezel, polished stainless steel, black strap (obviously).

Can't wait!


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I've gotten some requests for references. Here is my plan.

Once I get all the orders in I'm going to put them into a Google docs spreadsheet so everyone can review it. This will only be shared with the buyers. Then I will request an invoice from Millionsmart and at that time I will provide my eBay ID as reference, along with some good employer information (my work email, published papers, etc). Then once we get the invoice back and it all looks good, I'll request downpayment and we'll move forward.

I plan on sharing everything I can via email from that point on but still update this thread as needed.

:thanks


----------



## luca_vivi (Nov 28, 2009)

Please count me possibly in in for a normal bezel stainless steel

thank you, and let me know when it's the time!


----------



## slappy76 (Dec 31, 2009)

Shane,

I was able to get in contact with a sales rep from Millionsmart on friday and I happened to asked about Automatic tourbillons. Apparently they *DO* have auto tourby's just not listed on their site (lazy webmaster?). And they use a Shanghai movement (not sure if it's the same as the Perpetual though). They claim to have been using this movement for about a year now. She will be sending me pics and pricing. I don't have exact numbers yet but it sounded a bit cheaper than Alex's no-budge prices (<$1k). I don't want to say and be off once the final $ comes in.

I could run another automatic groupbuy I guess, but then I'd have to get the forum owner's blessing, prove my identity to people, etc. I was hoping we could wait until the 15th before we pulled the trigger so we have more buying power with both handwind / autos. If you're up for doing this, I PM'ed you my phone. Please give me a call. Thanks.

*Note: *I asked about their 2 year warranty and they said would handle mfg defect in the 2 years but NOT if it's been touched by another watchmakers hands. She said there have been lots of curious watchmakers that want to open it up and tinker with it.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Slappy, yup, I got your phone number. I've been on vacation this week but was planning on calling on Monday. That being said, let's wait and see how the numbers come in. I would be interested in adding that as a possibility if we can swing it.I'm wondering if it will still be a little too expensive for my tastes (>$500).



slappy76 said:


> Shane,
> 
> I was able to get in contact with a sales rep from Millionsmart on friday and I happened to asked about Automatic tourbillons. Apparently they *DO* have auto tourby's just not listed on their site (lazy webmaster?). And they use a Shanghai movement (not sure if it's the same as the Perpetual though). They claim to have been using this movement for about a year now. She will be sending me pics and pricing. I don't have exact numbers yet but it sounded a bit cheaper than Alex's no-budge prices (<$1k). I don't want to say and be off once the final $ comes in.
> 
> ...


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Note: You NEED to send me a PM with the following information if you want to be considered for this group buy. I am putting together a request for invoice. Please PM me this info ASAP if you are interested!!!

**Your name
*Email
*Textured or normal bezel model
*Any plating?? (PVD, rose gold or gold at $50 extra)
*Dial color (black or white)
*Hand color/model (if different from what is shown for the dial you requested...otherwise I will assume you are happy with what is shown. I will try to make your requests but I'm not 100% sure we can pick any hand color/style. I will know as soon as I send the order in (before downpayment)
*Strap color (brown/black, I will assume black if not told otherwise)

:thanks


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Can we get a list of all the people that have confirmed ? For the record, I have.


----------



## LeverTime (Mar 31, 2008)

aron said:


> Can we get a list of all the people that have confirmed ? For the record, I have.


Me too.


----------



## In_Front (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to ask an important question. What is the water resistance of these watches?


----------



## wdigeorge (Feb 1, 2010)

Is there any kind of accuracy expectations or guarantees for the 1801? I am just curious if we can expect a minimum of +/- X second per day and if it is more than X seconds then it is not within spec? Thanks.


----------



## soopah (Jun 27, 2009)

In_Front said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask an important question. What is the water resistance of these watches?


3 atm, as per the manufacturer's website.
http://www.millionsmart.com/e/product/product_detail.asp?sku=557


----------



## soopah (Jun 27, 2009)

Do you have any pictures or specs on the auto tourbillon models?


----------



## slappy76 (Dec 31, 2009)

soopah said:


> Do you have any pictures or specs on the auto tourbillon models?


Soopah, As I mentioned in my posting about the auto tourbillions, I am awaiting details, pricing, photos. I am as anxious as you to present this as part of Shane's groupbuy option. Its definitely a Shanghai mov't. I don't know how many different tourbillon variations Shanghai has but Alex @ Perpetual is using a Shanghai. Perhaps you can draw some conclusions from his posted specs while we wait. 

Here's her last message to me on Friday close of business:

"We will quote the prices and send the watch photo to you within next week."


----------



## acolyte (Jun 2, 2008)

slappy76 said:


> Its definitely a Shanghai mov't.


I was told that shanghai movement is better than seagull. If the price for this auto tour matches the ebay price, I will join.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Right now we have 19 confirmations. I will update this list as I receive more. I had more than 40 people say they were interested, so if you don't see your name on this list I don't have you down for an order. To order you need to PM me with the details mentioned above.

rgautschi
arnof
Soopah
aron
In_Front
ezinternet
Shane112358
nhunter
wdigeorge
LeverTime
Uber_JAG
cktnga123
ryanD
luca_viva
sammaen
krock
Mr_Elusive
Mako
Otheme


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hopefully we will have some answers on the autos this week, thank you slappy. I'm still pretty skeptical about including them in the buy because the only reason we were able to order different models was because they were the same movement and price. The auto tourbillons will most definitely run higher in price, and we probably won't be able to combine them into one buy. And I for one know that I will highly prefer to get the models previously discussed for $~425 as opposed to the autos for a couple hundred more.

But, I will hold off on placing the order until we hear back. *That being said, everyone needs to get in their order to me ASAP today if they want to be considered further for this buy. As soon as we hear back on the autos I am going to place the order for invoice. You can always change your order if we hear back good news about the autos, but you need to get your "order" in ASAP regardless. Thanks! :-!*


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

What are the dimensions of the Watch (size without crown) ?

Thanks

Kurt


----------



## krock (Nov 14, 2008)

For some reason it doesn't give me the option to PM or email you...

I'm in for PVD smooth case, black dial, silver hands, black strap. You can email me if you need anything more. Thanks.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

krock said:


> For some reason it doesn't give me the option to PM or email you...
> 
> I'm in for PVD smooth case, black dial, silver hands, black strap. You can email me if you need anything more. Thanks.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Just realized that I put this in the OP but never put the final price in the thread. So for those that missed it, here is how it works out, accounting for customs, international shipping, domestic shipping, and Paypal fees. Customs has been updated per discussion with Millionsmart and consulting the following document:

http://www.usitc.gov/publications/docs/tata/hts/bychapter/1000c91.pdf

[($380) * 1.06 (customs) + $5 (your share of international shipping) + $12 (domestic shipping priority mail)]*1.03 (paypal fee) = $433

Those of you that choose PVD, rose gold or gold plating = $55 (including extra duties/paypal) more, so $488. An earlier estimate by Rxq in this thread was around $480 for the basic model. We've hit about $50 less than that!!!!!


----------



## soopah (Jun 27, 2009)

<nerd>
Wouldn't that be $50 * 1.06 * 1.03 = $54.59 making the total $487.59 for a coated version?
</nerd>


----------



## wdigeorge (Feb 1, 2010)

soopah said:


> <nerd>
> Wouldn't that be $50 * 1.06 * 1.03 = $54.59 making the total $487.59 for a coated version?
> </nerd>


I think so. I already PM'ed Shane earlier about it. Good catch


----------



## Rxq (Dec 20, 2007)

[($380) * 1.06 (customs) + $5 (your share of international shipping) + $12 (domestic shipping priority mail)]*1.03 (paypal fee) = $433

I may be a bit behind on whats going on. I'm assuming the OP is receiving all the watches and will ship them out individually so the math would be off in soem cases
I know at least one member here is in Canada and the duties are different for him

[($380) * 1.06 (customs) + $5 (your share of international shipping) + $30(US to Canada insured with tracking estimate)]*1.03 (paypal fee) + [($380) * 1.06 (customs) + $30(US to Canada insured with tracking estimate)+$5CAD (Canadian Processing fee)] * 0.12CAD (Canadian import tax, specifically for Vancouver) + = approximately ~$521.098 depending on the current exchange rate.

I'm sure i made a mistake somewhere, its 2 in the morning. Taxes are a bit different in each province.
I'm assuming the pricing of shipping includes Shane's time to unpack and repack each watch (take pictures of the huge shipment after you receive it!) and the shipping box or container.
I excluded the $5 (your share of international shipping) in my calculations for the Canadian tax, it probably should legally be in there though.
Yes, Canada taxes on taxes and shipping, basically they tax you on everything it cost to bring the parcel into Canada (i learned this first hand). They also throw in some BS processing fee, and if they make a mistake totalling the customs you owe, you can either not pay it and not get the parcel, or pay it and open a dispute for a refund of the difference owed which they will probably ignore (again, first hand experience). On the other hand, they may just give you the parcel and not bother charging you.
Of course, there's also a way to completely avoid any duties on the parcel, but that probably shouldn't be discussed.

Again, I have probably made several mistakes about the calculations and import customs, i didn't reference any sites, its just what i remember my experience. Double check if you're not in the states.

edit: added mroe info


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

wdigeorge said:


> I think so. I already PM'ed Shane earlier about it. Good catch


Should have known better than to underestimate you guys :-d. Absolutely right about the coated versions. I was trying to keep things more or less simple. I calculated the difference to only be a few dollars on the coated versions and I didn't want to get the question from people "Why am I paying more than $50 extra???".

I tried my best to estimate shipping and materials/handling costs but also keep it reasonable. Maybe the best thing will just be to add in the extra duty/paypal fees to the coated versions ($5) so everyone feels happy and people don't feel like they are paying in part for other's watches. I'll update now.

And yes, for those of you in other countries you may pay duties twice, but you know, maybe I might take it out of the box and look at it for you to make sure its all good. Well, now it's used. And hey, you guys are awesome, by the way...so I might just decide to give it as a gift. |>


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

We have 19 confirmations right now. I would love to get at least 2 more so we can get into that 21+ pricing group. If not, I'll buy a couple extra - I'm sure someone will want one once we get them in hand. But please let me know ASAP if you are interested (send me PM).

Also, those of you that want me to ship this international (outside US) - there will likely be a small extra charge, FYI.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Everyone that PM'ed me an order should now have an email with a link to a Google Docs Spreadsheet with their order information on it. Please review it, make sure it's right.

*If you PMed me an order for this group buy but didn't receive the email, or have had a last minute change of heart and want to participate, please email or PM me immediately.

*I will followup with a group email shortly so we can talk final logistics and my references. Thanks guys! :-!


----------



## Tzzird (Jan 8, 2010)

PM responded Shane. :-!


----------



## holynitro (Mar 10, 2010)

hi,

i'm interested to buy one.

and , i want the model like in black falcon but in black dial.. can be like that?










like this but in black dial..

and, can you explain the differences between stainless steel and PVD? like in the pic is that PVD or stainless steel?

and how much i have to pay? i'm living at Jakarta city , Indonesia.

and, is this watch have any warranty on it?

i have paypal, so i can pay with paypal.

please explain how to buy.. 

thanks


----------



## holynitro (Mar 10, 2010)

and,

i have more question..

how about the tourbillon movement?





 --> link no.1





 --> link no.2

which one? like in link no.1 or link no. 2?

i would like prefer on link no.2

thanks


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

holynitro said:


> and,
> 
> i have more question..
> 
> ...


Actually, this is a good question. Does anyone who currently owns this watch have an answer? edit: on closer inspection it just seems like #1 is a slow-motion version of #2. In other words, #2 is accurate; #1 is slow motion video.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Just realized that there will be $80 (2x$40) in charges for international wire transfers. Adding $4 to each person's total, spreadsheet is updated.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Order is in to Millionsmart for invoice, all buyers should have references, we're ready to rock 'n roll :-!


----------



## Uber JAG (Mar 5, 2010)

Shane:
Sorry, I've lost my situational awareness on this! When do you need the first paypal payment (I think we are supposed to make a one-half payment first and pay the rest when the order is completed, right?)-- and have you posted the information on how to make the payment (account info, etc.)
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

steve, you should have a couple emails from me now. If you don't please PM me ASAP to confirm your email address.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Shane112358 said:


> Actually, this is a good question. Does anyone who currently owns this watch have an answer? edit: on closer inspection it just seems like #1 is a slow-motion version of #2. In other words, #2 is accurate; #1 is slow motion video.


The tourbillon cage functions as a seconds hand, so #2 is accurate.


----------



## slappy76 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone for being patient. I got a response on Tuesday with pictures and prices of the Millionsmart Automatic tourbillion. I was initially concerned with the pictures they had sent because the tourbillon opening had a bar across. (I thought they incorrectly sent me pics of an open heart.) I had to call to confirm.. *YES* this IS a tourbillon. *NO*, it's not the same tourbillon used by Perpetual (from another Shanghai watch factory, F8 is from a smaller factory). *YES* they can offer this in a plain case without those gaudy diamonds surrounding the case (waiting for pictures)..

Here is the pricing..

 *1-5 pieces - US$580.00/pc (~*$637)
6-10 pieces - US$530/00/pc (~$600)
10+ - US$490.00/pc (~$557)

(Price Assuming Shane's calculations)
 [BASE PRICE * 1.06 (customs) + $5 (your share of international shipping) + $12 (domestic shipping priority mail)] + $4 int'l wire transfer fee *1.03 (paypal fee)

I didn't anticipate too many people looking to spend more than the current ~$425 so I didn't ask for the next level of discount. But holy cow.. much less than I was expecting given price of Perpetual's auto.

Here are the pics (The top 2 pics are links to the full sized pic).

Here's a link to *Tremblant Swiss made tourbillon *that looks suspiciously similar to Millonsmart's Auto tourbillon (theirs is handwind though).














I'm hoping we get at _*least *_5 people..


----------



## acolyte (Jun 2, 2008)

slappy76 said:


> I didn't anticipate too many people looking to spend more than the current ~$425 so I didn't ask for the next level of discount. But holy cow.. much less than I was expecting given price of Perpetual's auto.


WOW!
what a great price.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Slappy. The concept of an automatic for $550 sounds good, but I'm going to stick with the 1801 model. It's so hard to tell what this model would even look like without all the stones in the bezel. Also, I like the simplicity and starkness of the 1801 models - these are a bit busy for my taste.


----------



## holynitro (Mar 10, 2010)

hi shane,

i still confuse about the hand model.. which part is that ??

thanks..


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm sorry, I don't understand what you're asking. Unless you are asking what the "hands" are, in which case they are the things that rotate around the dial to point to a number and tell you the time...? :think:


holynitro said:


> hi shane,
> 
> i still confuse about the hand model.. which part is that ??
> 
> thanks..


----------



## holynitro (Mar 10, 2010)

Shane,

i want to ask about your calculation like on your 1st post..

that you put me in the $ 12 (priority domestic shipping) ? do you understand what i mean? (sorry , if my English is not good enough)

because i'm outside US right?

Correct me if I'm wrong.. 

just want to ask the details.. peace..  :-!


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

holynitro said:


> Shane,
> 
> i want to ask about your calculation like on your 1st post..
> 
> ...


The 1st post is out of date because too much time has passed and it won't let me update it.

Check your emails from me. The total cost is $437 ($492 for a plated model). To ship outside the US, it will be a little extra. Maybe like $20 extra at most.


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

Interesting day/night indicator and real moon phase indicator on the stainless steel version. 
Perhaps this should be in a thread of it's own. 


slappy76 said:


> Thanks everyone for being patient. I got a response on Tuesday with pictures and prices of the Millionsmart Automatic tourbillion. I was initially concerned with the pictures they had sent because the tourbillon opening had a bar across. (I thought they incorrectly sent me pics of an open heart.) I had to call to confirm.. *YES* this IS a tourbillon. *NO*, it's not the same tourbillon used by Perpetual (from another Shanghai watch factory, F8 is from a smaller factory). *YES* they can offer this in a plain case without those gaudy diamonds surrounding the case (waiting for pictures)..
> 
> Here is the pricing..
> 
> ...


----------



## acolyte (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Shane,
I am truly interested in the auto tourbillon. Can you please give some more details about the movement? It seems to me that it is Shanghai troubillon.
"from another Shanghai watch factory, F8 is from a smaller factory" is a little bit confusing to me. AFAIK, there is only one shanghai watch factory. I could be wrong though.


----------



## holynitro (Mar 10, 2010)

acolyte said:


> Hi Shane,
> I am truly interested in the auto tourbillon. Can you please give some more details about the movement? It seems to me that it is Shanghai troubillon.
> "from another Shanghai watch factory, F8 is from a smaller factory" is a little bit confusing to me. AFAIK, there is only one shanghai watch factory. I could be wrong though.


hi,

the movement of this millionsmart 1801 will be like this..


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sent out another email to all buyers.


----------



## In_Front (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey, I just realized something. You wanted us to send the money as a personal payment (which circumvents the paypal fee), so shouldn't our price be reduced by 3% since the paypal fee was added in the original price?



Shane112358 said:


> Sent out another email to all buyers.


----------



## Tzzird (Jan 8, 2010)

In_Front said:


> Hey, I just realized something. You wanted us to send the money as a personal payment (which circumvents the paypal fee), so shouldn't our price be reduced by 3% since the paypal fee was added in the original price?


Are you sure this is circumvented? The last time I used paypal to send someone money, I could've swore we were charged a percentage.

Besides, Shane said he'll just drop a few bucks in the package if it goes over.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Tzzird said:


> Are you sure this is circumvented? The last time I used paypal to send someone money, I could've swore we were charged a percentage.
> 
> Besides, Shane said he'll just drop a few bucks in the package if it goes over.


The only way to circumvent the fee is if you pay for a personal transaction using your PayPal balance. If you pay by CC I still pay a fee. If someone has a big issue with it email me and we can figure it out.


----------



## In_Front (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh, gotcha. I was just making sure we didn't overlook our price calculation.


----------



## slappy76 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are the other less flashy versions of the Shanghai automatic tourbillon. (Again no high res pics.. oy). I asked Millionsmart about the differences.. These crossbar types are a higher production tourbillon with a factory producing over 100 pieces/month. Whereas the F8 is smaller 20 pieces/month because they are a bit more complicated to assemble. He claimed the F8 were somewhat buggy in his experience. He also explained there a 2 major types of tourbillon designs. The F8 was a center type. And this was the other one (carousel?) :think: Sorry we spoke at 2am and this is the best I can do to remember.

While both tourbillon movements are new. This crossbar one is very new and there are very few pictures to show.

I feel the price is right, but I'm on the fence about ordering it without seeing more detailed pictures.

FYI: Millionsmart will be away for 10 days at Baselworld, Switzerland starting next week.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Ironically enough, with the crossbar and the rather busy dials, these look _exactly_ like the standard Chinese tourbillon-wannabe openheart watches sold by dishonest eBay sellers


----------



## Mr_Elusive (Jan 6, 2009)

Guys in groupbuy, 
It seems if we are getting the white face we DON'T get the same onion crown as if we order the black face. I figured they would just use the same case and just change the face inside :-s


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr_Elusive said:


> Guys in groupbuy,
> It seems if we are getting the white face we DON'T get the same onion crown as if we order the black face. I figured they would just use the same case and just change the face inside :-s


Just as well. I'd catch it on a jacket sleeve and break it off. Already lost one crown that way.


----------



## Mr_Elusive (Jan 6, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Just as well. I'd catch it on a jacket sleeve and break it off. Already lost one crown that way.


Touche, however this is handwind watch and the crown is very important to me.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Mr_Elusive said:


> Guys in groupbuy,
> It seems if we are getting the white face we DON'T get the same onion crown as if we order the black face. I figured they would just use the same case and just change the face inside :-s


We don't know this yet. In fact I am 90% sure that you get the Onion crown with the smooth bezel and the flat crown with the textured bezel. Based off the pictures I've been given by Millionsmart this seems to be the case. I will confirm for sure.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Shane112358 said:


> We don't know this yet. In fact I am 90% sure that you get the Onion crown with the smooth bezel and the flat crown with the textured bezel. Based off the pictures I've been given by Millionsmart this seems to be the case. I will confirm for sure.


Confirmed and new email sent out to buyers.


----------



## soopah (Jun 27, 2009)

I suppose our watches are all spec'd and being scheduled for production! 

What can we expect for a timeline moving forward now that the invoice and deposits are completed?

Thanks for all your work to date, Shane!

Regards,
David (aka soopah)


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I am still waiting for the final changes to the invoice to get back to me. I tried to batch changes so there are quite a few changes to be made on this final round. Once I get it I will place the order and send out the invoice for distribution.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Final invoice in and down payment being sent out!


----------



## In_Front (Aug 2, 2009)

And now for the count down! 50 days left, am I right?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I just saw Rossini and Fiyta tourbillons in Beijing for over $10,000 each! After seeing them in action, I'm even more excited about the Millionsmart. :-!


----------



## Jan Leonard (Oct 23, 2009)

Definitely Interested


----------



## PolkSDA (Mar 31, 2009)

*sigh*

Too late, too slow.

You guys are in for a treat. I have one of the black dials (shown below). I would have liked to get one of the champagne dials with gold plating to go along with it, but oh well.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I usually don't like the gold, but that looks nice :-!


----------



## wdewing (Mar 20, 2010)

I just joined the forum. I guess I joined too late for this group buy. I hope you guys do another. I would have like to get in on one like this.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

Add me to the list of people who would have loved to get a $500 Chinese tourbillion. Oh well...


----------



## soopah (Jun 27, 2009)

Are we there yet...?


----------



## Jan Leonard (Oct 23, 2009)

Interested in one!:-!


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ugh I know the wait is excruciating.

I did order 3 extras of the standard black model; they asked me to order 25 since we were ordering so many different models but we only had 22. So I was planning on selling them on eBay but if people are interested in buying one please PM me. It will be less than what they've sold on eBay in the past.


----------



## OGM (Nov 19, 2009)

may be interrested, pm sent


----------



## jsmm2010 (Mar 24, 2010)

Shane112358 said:


> *Please reply to this thread and say you're in if you are seriously interested in participating in this group buy! We need 21+ people to get the $380 price.* *Also please clarify if you are "definitely" or "possibly" interested. Thanks!*
> 
> I'm trying to organize a group buy of the Millionsmart Tourbillon 1801. I've been talking with Millionsmart and here are the prices:
> 
> ...


 :-! I want in ! (if not too late) I am definitvely interested in buying with you all the tourbillon watch as displayed : white dial with power reserve, plain bezel and the blue point crown.

I would be also deeply interested by the same type of watch : Tourbillon + Moon phases dial (working of course, on 29 1/2 days).

My name : Mr Jean-Stéphane HOUOT clinique LE SERMAY avenue Mangini, F- 01110 HAUTEVILLE-LOMPNES, France (near Switzerland)
e-mail : dr[email protected]

How do I pay you through PayPal ? I am not well accustomed to this way of payment, Money possibly sent in a few hours from now.
I am definitevely not in a hurry : I can wait 2 or 3 months provided I know all is well secured and clutched to a good delivery.

Thank you for this opportunity.

Js


----------



## pwong017 (May 7, 2009)

If i am also not too late count me in for the BLACK ONE!!!!

My e-mail is [email protected]

its easier to contact me that way. 
I live in San Francisco, California, USA


----------



## paveiv (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello,

new member here (acutally, I registered because of this thread). I have been looking for Millionsmart 1801 around for some time but no luck. Only those overpriced ones on ebay with some random names on them. And no response from millionsmart directly. So if this group buy is still valid (or new one will be undergoing), I am definitely in. Please let me eventually know on *[email protected]* for more information.

Pavel


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

For the guys looking for one, it seems Shane bought 3 extra watches to complete the group buy; why don't you try to buy one off him?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

1 more month...


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Any updates on the group buy?


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sure, the update is that the estimated US delivery date is on/before May 15th. Will advise when I know more.


----------



## rolex69 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Trade a Black for White? Millionsmart Tourbillon 1801 - Group Buy*

Would anyone possibly be interested in trading a white tourbillon for a black one? I got in on this late as i am a new member and would love to participate. Only thing is my son has the black watch and i would like to get the white so we have different models. If you might be interested I will send you a strap or Swiss Quartz Chrono for your kindness.

Let me know.

Thanks

Ernie


----------



## rolex69 (Feb 2, 2010)

Would anyone consider trading a white tourbillon (that you pre-ordered) for a black dial. I got in late and want to participate but got my son the black about 6months ago. So would love to have the watch but in white. Let me know and i will send you a strap,nato or fun watch for being kind

thanks

ernie


----------



## Rxq (Dec 20, 2007)

check your inbox


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

We're coming up on 2 weeks left. Shouldn't we send the second payment soon to avoid shipping delays?


----------



## specialmias (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm receiving a rather large paid rent/bonus package in May due to a promotion of sorts. Being that I just found these forums by chance if something crops up around that time that hasn't sold or another group by is started I'd be more than willing to join. I'm just disappointed I found out about this so late in the game. Ah well, can't have all the timing right. 

gmail is dd5798


----------



## paveiv (Apr 8, 2010)

specialmias said:


> I'm receiving a rather large paid rent/bonus package in May due to a promotion of sorts. Being that I just found these forums by chance if something crops up around that time that hasn't sold or another group by is started I'd be more than willing to join. I'm just disappointed I found out about this so late in the game. Ah well, can't have all the timing right.
> 
> gmail is dd5798


As Aron suggested earlier (thanks btw, PM Shane, maybe he still has some left. Worked for me.


----------



## wakingLife (Apr 14, 2010)

Gutted I missed out on the group buy. 

Out of interest did anyone from the UK buy one?

Any idea how much UK customs charge will be? I have a feeing it's ~20% which is quite alot, why do USA customs charge so much less? (I paid £40, $70 customs+admin fee on a $340 seagull)

Also how does the warrenty work? (if warrenty action requires it being fixed overseas then does customs sting you on the re-shipment?)


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

RyanD said:


> We're coming up on 2 weeks left. Shouldn't we send the second payment soon to avoid shipping delays?


Seconded. Sorry to be a bother, but any updates on the situation now that we're into May?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Still no update? Only about 10 days left.


----------



## SouthBend (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow. Ten years ago I doubted they could do it. Boy was I wrong! They still have a little ways to go, but they may not even try to get there for quite awhile.


----------



## In_Front (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello all, I'm having second thoughts about this watch and would like to sell my spot. I have a black dialed one with textured bezel on order. If anyone would like to take my spot (you'd have to pay me the down payment), please contact me. If no one is willing to take my spot, I guess I'd buy the watch and ebay it.


----------



## wdewing (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi In_Front, I am interested in buying your spot, and I sent you a PM


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry, I've been in the middle of a move and haven't been checking the forums (only email). I was told I would receive an update late this week, so hopefully I should have some info soon.

I don't want to collect money from you guys until it's about time to make the payment. They said 50 days but as someone who works in project management, those quotes are not always 100% accurate and I don't want you guys to be out money any longer than necessary.


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

Curious to see how the watches look like when they come in


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

gadgetfreak said:


> Curious to see how the watches look like when they come in


We all are. Sounds like about 3 more weeks until they are in our hands.


----------



## jklfafa (Aug 24, 2008)

anyone interested in selling their spot (white faced)


----------



## synaptik (May 4, 2010)

guess im too late to the party. 

if anyone wants to sell their spot or put theirs up on ebay i'll definitely take it.


----------



## choubix (May 27, 2010)

hello!
I am new here and I just came across this trhead on the 1801 tourbilon.
You guys are lucky! I was looking for this model for weeks...

I live in Singapore. any chance I can find one of these around here you think?

+++


----------



## jarnoshen (May 25, 2010)

It seems the group buy is closed?

I'm a new guy on WUS too.
And I'm now in Shanghai, China.
Will there be an easy way for me to buy this watch? Preferable, pay in CNY....


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Update: Buyers should have emails from me requesting final payment; if you are on the buyers list and didn't receive my email let me know ASAP.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Shane, just discovered this thread. 
Can I still get in on this group buy?
I'm interested in the champagne black falcons, blue hands, rose gold.
Or a white faced dial. 
I seem to miss these deals. 

Thanks,Dave.


----------



## Altair (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY interested. Definitely in!


----------



## soopah (Jun 27, 2009)

OK, I got the emails, I paid the remainder owing. When can we expect this deal to go down?


----------



## infinitime (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like I may have missed the boat on this one... if anyone wants to sell their spot for a black-dialed one, please let me know... [email protected]


----------



## PolkSDA (Mar 31, 2009)

For those of you who missed out, as I did, check on eBay for seller "hushwatch" out of the UK. He is selling several of the different millionsmart color combinations.

He's low feedback (17) but it's 100% and several of the feedbacks are from tourbillon buyers.

I contacted him privately and he said he could do them as a direct sale for $400 each. If you fund the PayPal payment with a credit card you should be protected.

Good luck!


----------



## soopah (Jun 27, 2009)

The tourbies are coming, the tourbies are coming!!! Can't wait for them to ship out. Thank you Shane!


----------



## jklfafa (Aug 24, 2008)

does anyone have hushwatch's email?


----------



## soopah (Jun 27, 2009)

jklfafa said:


> does anyone have hushwatch's email?


Do an advanced search on ebay and search for the seller's name. Then you can contact them through ebay, or just buy it there (I saw a few days ago he is selling them via auction). Depending on where you are it could get very expensive with shipping, duty, tax, etc., as the seller is in the UK.


----------



## soopah (Jun 27, 2009)

Have they shipped yet???


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

*The Tourbillons are here! The Tourbillons are here!*

Please browse to the linked Flickr gallery for unboxing and comparison pics. It will take me a few days to get the necessary shipping materials together and send them out. I know you guys are excited so I will try as hard as I can to get them out by Friday. Here are some random thoughts so far:


The textured bezel case is 39mm, but certainly doesn't feel small
The smooth bezel case looks beefier at 42mm and a little thicker
The movements are just plain sexy to watch 
Shipping protection was top notch
The design winners this time around were definitely Krock and Otheme with their smooth bezeled, beefy PVD case with silver hands. Honestly, I thought about stealing one and saying Millionsmart messed up the order.
That being said, all the models look just plain awesome. I want one of all of them.
The case and buckle are 100% generic. No branding or anything of any kind. The "Millionsmart 1801" was a design choice by a previous buyer. When asked, I specified nothing. It looks super clean and sleek.
 Deployant clasps on all, and the leather straps are pretty nice - better than the stock Parnis PR straps.
 I've only wound two of them but they are both working great, super tight, only requires about 10 or 12 winds to get to full power.
 Can't stop watching the movement!

Without further ado, enjoy!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## mazdamx594 (Apr 3, 2010)

Sooo jealous right now. Those look awesome, Congrats to all who ordered!

Chris


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Damn. Must admit to a little bit of jealousy here. I love my 1801, and had no funds to get into the groupbuy anyway, but some of those looks _sweet_!


----------



## hoojy (Apr 3, 2010)

I didn't get into the group buy, but I contacted Millionsmart directly, several times. I finally got through with an e-mail to the marketing director.
He had his assistant get back to me and I got the same deal as the group. Mine arrived Monday, in the same kind of foam 10-watch box (very lonely there). They obviously assembled them all - including mine - at the same time and shipped them out. The only difference I can see is that I got a deployant clasp (with my initials) instead of the buckles in Shane's pix.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Signature confirmation??? That will delay mine one or two extra days. Most of us have to work to afford these. :-d


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Signature confirmation??? That will delay mine one or two extra days. Most of us have to work to afford these. :-d


Yeah, I'm sorry - I just thought of all those $500 watches sitting on a doorstep and having even one of them get taken. I wanted to maintain a chain of custody of some kind.

FYI, the watch received wife approval. She actually likes the standard black model the best of all of them.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

hoojy said:


> I didn't get into the group buy, but I contacted Millionsmart directly, several times. I finally got through with an e-mail to the marketing director.
> He had his assistant get back to me and I got the same deal as the group. Mine arrived Monday, in the same kind of foam 10-watch box (very lonely there). They obviously assembled them all - including mine - at the same time and shipped them out. The only difference I can see is that I got a deployant clasp (with my initials) instead of the buckles in Shane's pix.


Love the initials, nice touch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shane112358 said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry - I just thought of all those $500 watches sitting on a doorstep and having even one of them get taken. I wanted to maintain a chain of custody of some kind.


Yes, definitely need to CYA when shipping $10k worth of watches!

If the USPS tracking system tells me what day it will be delivered, I'll just leave work early. :-d Unfortunately, it usually doesn't update very well.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

You can also usually show up at the PO shortly before closing after failed delivery and you can pick it up directly.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shane112358 said:


> You can also usually show up at the PO shortly before closing after failed delivery and you can pick it up directly.


I've never been able to do that since my normal delivery is late in the afternoon. I think the PO closes before the truck returns there. I've also had UPS deliver as late as 9PM. I think they've both cut their number of trucks to the absolute minimum.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mine got into town last night, but they didn't deliver it today. Probably won't get it until Tuesday now.

From the videos posted of this type of movement, I couldn't tell exactly how the tourbillon was connected to the rest of the movement. From the front of the watch, it doesn't seem to be attached to anything. I found this video somewhat useful. :-d





This one would be good if it were in English.


----------



## dettigers4 (Mar 14, 2010)

Mine showed up yesterday and it's on my wrist as I type this. Shane, thanks so much for all your work in planning, organizing, and executing the group buy.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

No problem, it was a lot of leg work but worth it to have this baby on my wrist! 

Also, I still have 1 or 2 extra watches left over if anyone wants to buy it off me. Send me a PM. Thanks all!


----------



## randomtask (Aug 7, 2008)

Shane112358 said:


> No problem, it was a lot of leg work but worth it to have this baby on my wrist!
> 
> Also, I still have 1 or 2 extra watches left over if anyone wants to buy it off me. Send me a PM. Thanks all!


anyone got any tips on how to close the clasp in the most efficient way possible? this thing's taking me 20 seconds too long to close... 

other than that, thank you shane for everything!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Got mine. It looks great! :-! Thanks Shane!

This is my first deployment clasp, and I'm not sure I like this style. I was thinking of ordering some for other watches, but I wanted to see this one first. Do you guys have any experience with them? Maybe a push-button butterfly or single-fold deployment is easier to use?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

randomtask said:


> anyone got any tips on how to close the clasp in the most efficient way possible? this thing's taking me 20 seconds too long to close...


I can close mine, but it is stiff to open. To close, try snapping the side with the leather loop first. Then start folding the other side and putting the band through the loop at the same time before snapping it.

I'm thinking about trying a double push-button like this one.


----------



## linsook (Aug 2, 2008)

RyanD said:


> I can close mine, but it is stiff to open. To close, try snapping the side with the leather loop first. Then start folding the other side and putting the band through the loop at the same time before snapping it.
> 
> I'm thinking about trying a double push-button like this one.


The butterfly clasp is a good replacement for the, rather stiff, deployment clasp that comes with that 1801. I replaced mine recently.


----------



## LeverTime (Mar 31, 2008)

To open this clasp, I've been putting one finger on the bottom of one clasp, and then pressing downwards on the other clasp (kind of like snapping your fingers). Is that the best way to do it?

My other clasp has a pushbutton, and I greatly prefer that style.


----------



## paveiv (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine had arrived this morning, I have been hypnotizing them since then, very beautiful indeed  Thanks Shane!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is another less expensive pushbutton butterfly clasp. Need to measure my other watches and order a few.

http://www.internationalwatchman.com/buckles/SPRELBUTTFLYDEPLOYBUCKLES.html


----------



## Tzzird (Jan 8, 2010)

Shane, you're a class act. Thank for putting up with me being out of the country during the shipping dates.

Just picked it up from the post office today and it is perfect.

I'm not a big fan of the clasp, but I'll get used to it. Here are a few pictures. Why aren't there more people sharing pictures?


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Tzzird said:


> Shane, you're a class act. Thank for putting up with me being out of the country during the shipping dates.
> 
> Just picked it up from the post office today and it is perfect.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the clasp, but I'll get used to it. Here are a few pictures. Why aren't there more people sharing pictures?


Yes I agree, why aren't more people posting? Hmmm?
We non owners want to lust over yours. LOL :-d
Hey Tzzird, really like the black, but I had an Omega speedmaster black, and found it difficult to read the time with hands chrome and black dial. Do you have any opinions on this? Appreciate the feedback. I considered the white dial because of ease of dial readablility.
Thanks for posting lovely pics.
Dave/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sharkfin said:


> Yes I agree, why aren't more people posting? Hmmm?
> We non owners want to lust over yours. LOL :-d


I'm trying to take a nice close-up video to make everyone really jealous. :-d

I'll post it if I get a good one.


----------



## Tzzird (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments Dave!

To tell you the truth, I haven't send much time looking at the time on this watch as I've been admiring the tourbillon movement (can you blame me?).

As you can see in the picture though, the silver hands differentiate nicely from the black. The only time I'll have trouble reading the time will be in the dark.

Haven't told my wife about this watch yet, but I think she'll forgive me as we just got her something that costs a bit more.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Tzzird said:


> Haven't told my wife about this watch yet, but I think she'll forgive me as we just got her something that costs a bit more.


You have a wife that appreciates a JLC watch? Lucky you, no matter what she does to you because you bought the tourb :-!


----------



## nosage (Sep 10, 2008)

Hopefully out of the batch of watches received in the group buy I am the only one to get a defective watch. The watch itself is in great shape and I couldn't be more excited to have a tourbillon. After a single wind the crown stem broke and the crown fell into my hand. Shane helped me get the contact info in China and I will be sending the watch in for a new crown/stem and a quick QC check. It is unfortunate but now we get to test how well the warranty process works with our watches.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Close-up video in 720P. Turn up the sound to hear it tick.





While you have the sound turned up, check out my other videos. :-d


----------



## cemtas (Jun 23, 2010)

Those are lovely lovely watches. I guess I am one of those who found this forum a little too late. I want one, too!!! 

I don't suppose there's anyone out there interested to organise another group buy from Millionsmart?


----------



## paveiv (Apr 8, 2010)

one crappy photo from me, including another beautiful watch I received last week.


----------



## paveiv (Apr 8, 2010)

cemtas said:


> Those are lovely lovely watches. I guess I am one of those who found this forum a little too late. I want one, too!!!
> 
> I don't suppose there's anyone out there interested to organise another group buy from Millionsmart?


If I may...as Shane mentioned he still has few watches without a owner, try sending him a pm.


----------



## cemtas (Jun 23, 2010)

Oohh, must have been too busy drooling and missed that post. Thanks!


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool video of the movement and damn you own a Ariel Atom!! lucky guy 


RyanD said:


> Close-up video in 720P. Turn up the sound to hear it tick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Close-up video in 720P. Turn up the sound to hear it tick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been wanting to see the tourbillon up close and in action. Nice. :-!
Mesmerizing. 

Your Ariel Atom is quite kick ass I must say. Really dig your toys. lol. :-d
Is it street legal? 0-60 in 2.7sec. Can't beat that on my bike. Cool.

Thanks for posting.
Dave.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sharkfin said:


> Your Ariel Atom is quite kick ass I must say. Really dig your toys. lol. :-d
> Is it street legal?


Yes, license plate, insurance, and safety inspection.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

RyanD said:


> Yes, license plate, insurance, and safety inspection.


*jealous* !!!
:-!


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

I received mine yesterday; thanks again to Shane for organizing this; what an upstanding fellow :-! Will update with photos once I swap on my mesh band!


----------



## thareek (Mar 15, 2010)

Did any of you guys in international locations (i.e. other than U.S.) need to pay customs fees when the watch arrived? When the UPS guy showed up apparently there was a COD slip for $45 for customs fees....can't wait to wear the watch though....


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

thareek said:


> Did any of you guys in international locations (i.e. other than U.S.) need to pay customs fees when the watch arrived? When the UPS guy showed up apparently there was a COD slip for $45 for customs fees....can't wait to wear the watch though....


That's not too strange. All of the watches I've bought from the US have been hit by customs :roll:


----------



## paveiv (Apr 8, 2010)

thareek said:


> Did any of you guys in international locations (i.e. other than U.S.) need to pay customs fees when the watch arrived? When the UPS guy showed up apparently there was a COD slip for $45 for customs fees....can't wait to wear the watch though....


nope, lucky enough (thanks to the price on customs declaration ;-) ) mine "escaped" the customs. Here in Czech republic it depends on price (if it is under 200 dollars, it usually gets through but not always) and of course on good old luck. Anyway, you have something to be looking forward to even with the additional $45


----------



## thareek (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, this is the first time I've been hit with customs duties...but you are right, nevermind the extra cost....once I had the Tourby in my hands it was bliss....certainly worth the wait....I've had it on my wrist since yesterday (and now as I am typing). I am not a fan of the deployment clasp and intend to swap that out. Other than that, it is great.

Thanks Shane for organizing and coordinating everything....You Da Man....


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thareek said:


> I am not a fan of the deployment clasp and intend to swap that out.


I looked at some Jaegers the other day and was surprised that they use the same style of clasp (higher quality of course). I expected that they would use the push button style.


----------



## thareek (Mar 15, 2010)

RyanD said:


> I looked at some Jaegers the other day and was surprised that they use the same style of clasp (higher quality of course). I expected that they would use the push button style.


That is surprising. Push button would be much easier and considering the price of a Jaeger :-s

I have the white dial Tourby and wondering how a dark brown strap would look on it as well....


----------



## paveiv (Apr 8, 2010)

thareek said:


> I am not a fan of the deployment clasp and intend to swap that out. Other than that, it is great.


I did not like it either at first but I suppose I am getting used to it and my "getting it on time" is improving  But yes, I can imagine something better to go with it.


----------



## Mr_Elusive (Jan 6, 2009)

Guys all over the world have gotten theirs and I'm in Canada and haven't got mine :-s


----------



## LeverTime (Mar 31, 2008)

Mr_Elusive said:


> Guys all over the world have gotten theirs and I'm in Canada and haven't got mine :-s


Having bought and sold things from / to all over the world, I have to say the US<->Canada is the worst. It is the slowest, and also the closest. Why? It makes no sense! I can get packages from Europe, Asia, and South America much faster than I can from a place a few hours car ride from my house.


----------



## thareek (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is a pic of my white dial Tourby along with my other mechanical watch, a Poljot Imperator Of Russia Alarm watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't look at these under a microscope. :-d

Actually, the face detail is very well done. The metal finishing and plating leaves a bit to be desired though. No matter, still a great deal.


----------



## thareek (Mar 15, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Whatever you do, don't look at these under a microscope. :-d
> 
> Actually, the face detail is very well done. The metal finishing and plating leaves a bit to be desired though. No matter, still a great deal.


When I look at the watch I don't notice anything (mostly), since my attention is drawn to the movement....;-)


----------



## wdewing (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is mine. I replaced the leather band with a stainless steel bracelet from eBay. It took a little work to get the end links to fit, but I think it looks great.
:-!


----------



## rgautschi (Jan 24, 2009)

I've decided that while gorgeous, its just not for me. I'm only posting here because I know people were asking...if someone subscribed would like it, I've posted it in the Private Sellers forum.


----------



## arnof (May 16, 2006)

After a long wait, here she is...



























Wonderful!

arnof


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

It was worth the wait, what a beauty!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Peru68 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm definitely interested for 1 piece with Textured bezel and black dial... If it's not too late or possible to order again...


----------



## Peru68 (Jul 12, 2010)

Shane112358 said:


> No problem, it was a lot of leg work but worth it to have this baby on my wrist!
> 
> Also, I still have 1 or 2 extra watches left over if anyone wants to buy it off me. Send me a PM. Thanks all!


If you have some extra watches left over I'm very interested for buying one...
which bezel and dial is it possible to have?


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

What is millionsmarts contact info?

Thanks


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

We shouldn't have complained about the clasps that came with our watches. They are actually very well made compared to some of the alternatives. The one on the left is one that I recently purchased. I actually purchased two, and the pin broke off of the other one. The one on the right is the one that came with our tourbillons.


----------



## Mystiqz (Oct 21, 2008)

darn....missed the chance to order


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks like the stem on mine failed. It winds, but I can't adjust the time. When I pull out the stem, it either stays engaged to the winding gears or it just spins freely. :-s


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

RyanD said:


> Looks like the stem on mine failed. It winds, but I can't adjust the time. When I pull out the stem, it either stays engaged to the winding gears or it just spins freely. :-s


The stem is probably just fine. It sounds like the setting lever has become disengaged. This often happens when the crown/stem is removed.

Hopefully it is simply a matter of getting the keyless works back in position.


----------



## TO_ARCH (Dec 29, 2009)

Mystiqz said:


> darn....missed the chance to order


Hey, check out the sales forum, there is one for sale!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=420947


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Alpha-Getty said:


> The stem is probably just fine. It sounds like the setting lever has become disengaged. This often happens when the crown/stem is removed.
> 
> Hopefully it is simply a matter of getting the keyless works back in position.


Doesn't matter what the problem is, I still have to send it back to Hong Kong for repair.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

RyanD said:


> Doesn't matter what the problem is, I still have to send it back to Hong Kong for repair.


Yeh, that's a bummer for sure <|


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I just mailed it to Hong Kong by registered USPS. Maybe UPS or FedEx would have been a better choice. I'm guessing it will take a month or so to get back to me.


----------



## paveiv (Apr 8, 2010)

well, to add to others who have experienced problems with their watches, mine stopped suddenly during night (it was lying still), after light tapping, it started running again. I suppose it stopped because I was just measuring its accuracy that night I hope it won´t happen again.


----------



## thareek (Mar 15, 2010)

Those who shipped theirs back for warranty work...any update?? Interested in seeing how this process works out...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thareek said:


> Those who shipped theirs back for warranty work...any update?? Interested in seeing how this process works out...


They notified me that they received the watch, but they have not shipped it yet as far as I know.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My repaired watch is supposed to be shipped on Monday.


----------



## thareek (Mar 15, 2010)

RyanD said:


> My repaired watch is supposed to be shipped on Monday.


It's good that you are receiving feedback. So I guess another 1-2 weeks till you get it. So, the whole process takes about 1-1.5 months. Not bad I guess. I don't think you will have to pay customs duties again....hopefully.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey, I'm organizing another group buy on the Millionsmart 1801's. The turnaround should be faster this time. If you are interested, send me an email (PMs are such a PITA on here). 

shane (dot) m (dot) mcfarland at gmail


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

FYI for anyone who is interested. We did another small group buy and I ended up having to purchase a few extra of the Tourbillons. I have the standard black model (textured bezel) and the PVD model (smooth bezel - phantom look). If you're interested send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## albguy40 (Oct 9, 2010)

I could swear that I saw this exact tourbillon watch at "La Swiss" here in Mississauga, Canada selling for $2000 and they called it an "in-house" model... For under $500 these things look like a steal...


----------



## soopah (Jun 27, 2009)

Mine is still going strong, and I find myself wearing it more and more. Beautiful watch, and, like me, my toddler son loves watching the tourbillon rotate and listening to its ticking.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

Thinking about this again...are there pictures of the PVD model?

Nevermind


----------



## WatchU (Feb 9, 2011)

Will there be another group buy? Or does anyone here have Millionsmarts contact information? Thank you!


----------



## thareek (Mar 15, 2010)

WatchU said:


> Will there be another group buy? Or does anyone here have Millionsmarts contact information? Thank you!


Send a PM to Shane (Shane112358). He probably has some watches left over from the previous group buy.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah, i'm definitely interested in another group buy if it is possible. The textured and non-textured bezel white face watch has be drooling!!


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

FYI, for anyone who is interested, due to high demand I'm putting together another small group buy. If you are interested PM me ASAP, order needs to go out within a week or so.


----------



## pksman (Apr 22, 2006)

Shane112358 said:


> FYI, for anyone who is interested, due to high demand I'm putting together another small group buy. If you are interested PM me ASAP, order needs to go out within a week or so.


 I am interested, but for some reason cant pm you from you profile.


----------



## BillD (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm in for one - PM sent.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

yup, already sent PM. can someone explain to me what a pvd coating looks like? my ideal would be the textured bezel with white dial, and (i know this is a long shot) but would there be a way to matte the silver on the case to make it look more like a brushed aluminum finish?


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is PVD (smooth bezel model)...it's a matte black.










The only way to change the finish on the case is to do it yourself, unfortunately. I'll be sending out an email shortly to all interested buyers.


----------



## dave-london (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Shane, any more information about the automatic models?


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Negative, Millionsmart does not incorporate any auto tourby movement into their lineup. Sorry :-(


----------



## B|aze (Jan 25, 2011)

Shane112358 said:


> Negative, Millionsmart does not incorporate any auto tourby movement into their lineup. Sorry :-(


This might be a stupid question. But it's a mechanical movement then right? with 50 hours powerreserve?
But no rotor to keep it wound up...right?


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, hand wound mechanical movement with 40-50 hours of reserve. You should have an email from me by now, by the way


----------



## B|aze (Jan 25, 2011)

Great thanks!
And you have got an answer aswell


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Two more days to get in on what will likely be the last group buy of this watch. I'm told by Millionsmart that prices are going up on this movement in March so we are getting our order in just in time. If you are interested send me a PM.


----------



## tecrose (Dec 23, 2010)

With Chinese official (i.e. massaged) CPI for January 2011 pegged at staggering 4.9%, we better hurry up to buy whatever Chinese watch we want. Right now Chinese watches will still have the edge in terms of cost, but I'm not sure how long this will last.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

tecrose said:


> With Chinese official (i.e. massaged) CPI for January 2011 pegged at staggering 4.9%, we better hurry up to buy whatever Chinese watch we want. Right now Chinese watches will still have the edge in terms of cost, but I'm not sure how long this will last.


Sorry, I'm not that down with financial lingo. What's a CPI and how does it influence the cost of Chinese watches? If it's something that will affect everyone, maybe it'd be worth opening up a topic on it so everyone on the subforum can read about it?


----------



## tecrose (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry for the jargon. Consumer Price Index (CPI) is just a way to tell the inflation. In comparison, US CPI of the similar period is around 0.4% (don't remember the exact number). I was in China last September and I saw for myself how much everything has risen in price since the 2008 stimulus, from raw material to all sorts of products and also services. It is ridiculous. On the other hand the yuan keeps rising in value. The cheap Chinese goods days are numbered.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

PS there is a new regulator style model available in the group buy. PM me if interested.


----------



## Starwalker (Jan 30, 2010)

PMd, if not too late yet


----------



## topher91 (Jan 26, 2011)

Add me in if we have 21+ people involved this time around. Definite purchaser @ that price.


----------



## ajmeer (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope I'm not too late... Any chance I could get in on the group buy and grab one of those Black PVD 1801s?? PM sent


----------



## siuming2000 (Mar 21, 2011)

Am I too late to join the group buy now??


----------



## Diego Sevilla Ruiz (Dec 23, 2010)

I would like to ask the same. Is it already too late? I'm seriously interested in either the textured black or white (still to decide). Also, I live in Spain, and I'm unsure if this will be a problem. Please let me know. I'll PM you to ask this. 

Regards and thanks. 
Diego


----------



## Diego Sevilla Ruiz (Dec 23, 2010)

Oops, just realized this thread is a year old. Sorry. Not bad if it started again


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi, sorry...there are no more group buys unless someone else wants to pick them up.


----------



## Issais (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi
I want one of this beautiful watch, please contactme if you have one !!!


----------



## Issais (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes I want !!!


----------



## Ravivos (Oct 31, 2011)

since this thread was bumped, ill use the opportunity to write:

If you have one for sale, please PM me.

Regards,
Ravivos.


----------



## Issais (Nov 6, 2011)

If you have one for sale, please PM me.

Regards

issais


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

@ Issais & Ravivos:

It's an easy mistake to make, but:

*WatchUseek Watch Forum Rules & Guidelines:*

No sales posts or "Want to Buy/Trade" posts of any kind


----------



## Ravivos (Oct 31, 2011)

Lencoth said:


> @ Issais & Ravivos:
> 
> It's an easy mistake to make, but:
> 
> ...


Sorry for that, 
Anyways, if someone want to buy one, there is a new listing on ebay,
search for a seller name "exclusive-discount", he have a few on his listing.

without thinking, i found myself buying one (from a different seller, great communication) in rose-gold and black face.








I have to close my PP account... before it will turn into a real addiction...


----------



## mistermino (Nov 2, 2011)

I only see one on ebay for that particular seller


----------



## Ravivos (Oct 31, 2011)

mistermino said:


> I only see one on ebay for that particular seller


reading his sale ad, although a single sale, he states that he have a few of these in different colors and metal combinations.

I have no connection with this seller and posted the link so people who look for one of these tourbys can try their luck with the sale.


----------



## Issais (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you !!!;-)


----------



## cheekeong_c (Oct 31, 2011)

is it possible that you organise another group buy? If yes, i am in for one.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

cheekeong_c said:


> is it possible that you organise another group buy? If yes, i am in for one.





Shane112358 said:


> Hi, sorry...there are no more group buys unless someone else wants to pick them up.


You could start one though . Seems like there's at least a couple people interested.


----------



## R.O.B (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi there,
If there is another group buys, I would be very interested in it as Millionsmart seems to be not very interested to sale only one watch.
Thank you.


----------



## ht8306 (Mar 12, 2008)

I am keen for one with steel with black dial


----------



## cheekeong_c (Oct 31, 2011)

can anyone find out the new price for group buy? thank you.


----------



## silverpeanut (Jul 27, 2011)

Im also interested  if the price is not too high ;-)


----------



## cheekeong_c (Oct 31, 2011)

thank for the info.
I am really interested but can i suggest that you start a new topic or something so that more people can see this ad and join in this group, and maybe it can hit 20+ people which can make the price lower down to 380usd.
Beside this can i choose other model such as MS86875(black).
this is just a suggestion.


----------



## cheekeong_c (Oct 31, 2011)

ms86875


----------



## maeT1eixol (Nov 17, 2011)

duty charges for a watch into the USA is only 3-4%

But most Asian shippers avoid customs by a variety of means. Especially if shipped from Hong Kong.

I have no clue but just adding from my experience with HTS duty codes.

-rex


----------



## R.O.B (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you swissinfinity for your help.

Like cheekeong_c, I am more interested in the ms86875 with date than the regular model.

Last time, Phyllis told me the price of this model : MS86875 (black)

1pc to 10pcs-US$620.00/pc
11 pcs to 20pcs-US$570.00/pc
21 pcs to 50pcs-US$520.00/pc
IP black plating on the front bezel - extra add USD 10/pc
IP black plating on whole case - extra add USD 50/pc

As I am in France, I hope it won't be a problem for the shipping.


----------



## silverpeanut (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks, swissinfinity, for checking the price, I prefer the regular model, looks neater. It sounds great if we can get 20 ppl. 
Maybe somebody can start the new thread for this?


----------



## myob (Nov 17, 2011)

What do you mean? I will be in for the next group buy.


----------



## italianouk (Sep 23, 2011)

I would be interested in one


----------



## myob (Nov 17, 2011)

swissinfinity said:


> By the way for those who have concerns regarding my honesty...
> Please go to eBay and check my 2 accounts: swissinfinity & highendpiece.
> My advice if you don't trust please don't go for it because in case of delay from Hong Kong you'll eat me


I think we should get a new thread going instead of sticking with this thread.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm interested, too!


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

Not approved by WUS. Contact Ernie Romers before starting a group buy. 

Cheers,
gigfy

Using Tapatalk on my Android HTC phone.


----------

